# Tactical? pen!



## RAdams (Jan 4, 2010)

A while back there were some tactical versions of pens posted. Ever since then, it has been in the back of my head to "design" my own version. It is a cross between a pen, and a "Kubaton". Purely "Business" on either end of the tool. I like it and plan to make more. I wish i could find a slim with a threaded nib like the cigar kit.

Purely by chance, I recieved a M3 metal blank in a blank trade and decided it would be perfect for this project. 


It consists of a 10MM tube, a Cigar nib, and a spring and refill. I don't know one refill from the next, so i can't say what it is. The spring goes on the top of the refill, that i can say.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool pen Ron, it is certainly unique, the blank makes it look space age!


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ron,

Interesting looking pen. The nib on the long tube clicker from CSUSA is a thread on, but the width is pretty much the same as the cigar. The difference is the LT click nib is flush with the end of the blank, unlike the cigar which has a pretty long nib. Just something to think about.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, I had to google "kubotan".  Interesting concept.  If I've got it right, you attach it to your keys, then use it as a swinging club, right?  Neat idea, but I have to admit, I'm kinda on the fence on this one.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the design (The pen is mightier then the sword , it shouldn't be used as one) but you did a good job on it . The cigar nib looks ok on there but why don't you replace the black band with a piece of the M3 scrap ? and use it to make a smoother transition to the nib .


----------



## TXPhi67 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice pen!

I like what you did with the blank.  Did you cut threads for the nib?

What did you use to polish and finish it?

Maybe your trade partner will get off his lazy butt and turn a pen with the awesome blanks he got from you.  

Take care!


----------



## RAdams (Jan 4, 2010)

BGibb42, It is more of a tool used to apply pressure to key body parts. In this case, I wanted it to Multi task. It can be used as a fist pack, or a stabbing utinsil, or to apply pressure. 


Butch, I tried to do just that, In fact, i was just going to do away with the black piece. It would not come off and i didnt want to mess it up. The transition is a bit rough (GOOD EYE) because i used the wrong bushing apparently. I measured and thought i had the right set up and when i pressed the nib, instantly i noticed the blank is proud. I agree on the other thing. Pens should not be used as weapons. Neither should underwear and Airplanes, But that is not the world we live in. If some fool decides to wear an exploding diaper on my flight I prefer to have something to help neutralize the situation if possible. 



Tradey.... I did not cut threads. I just pressed the nib coupler into the tube. I used a bit of glue just because of the possible applications. The Cigar nib is threaded into the nib coupler, which is why i used this nib. I just wet sanded with 600 paper, and 1500 MM. Then i buffed it on the Trip wheel. (Just for general knowledge, M3 blanks will turn your buff wheel a cool BLACK color!!)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Too cool! I really like it.


----------



## greggas (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who had to Google "Kubaton".   Could not find " exploding diaper" though 

I like the creativity and uniqueness.

Very futuristic looking, good pen for a treky

greg


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 5, 2010)

Way To go! looks like a gold torpedo.  Nice Work. looking forward to your next


----------



## CSue (Jan 5, 2010)

I really like your design.  How cool!  That M3 blank looks great in that pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool Pen, I have one or two cigar nibs laying around, I think I may just try one of those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kalai (Jan 5, 2010)

I like it a lot, you are the first person that I have come across that knew what a "kubotan" is, I was trained to use it many years ago and I carry one I made from pink ivory wood all the time, I also carry 2 knifes and a pen but if I make one of your combos then I can get some extra space in my pockets
I got my license for Siatsu tharapy in the mid 80ies and I use my "kubotan" for some of the preasure points, it works real good at healing, just as good as hurting, the "kubotan" was also called the piests lightning bolt because of the reaction of the person after he was hit with the "kubotan", it was as if he was struck by lightning.
Great job on the tactical pen, aloha.

Chris


----------



## RAdams (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank You!!!

Words like these keep me posting pics of weird things i do. I don't know how to "use" a Kubaton, But i know how to USE a Kubaton... If that makes sense? I am a big fan of MMA, and self defense in General, and with two beautiful young daughters, It is always high priority for me. 

This one was my first attempt at anything "tactical" off the lathe, and no doubt will not be my last! I had a wooden mallot that i guess could be a weapon, but obviously too bulky. I am excited to find smaller components for smaller versions, and to use Cigar components and PR and wood blanks! This might be a whole new marketing opp!


----------



## gwisher (Jan 5, 2010)

I think its a great idea.  My full time job is a Correctional Deputy and we use pressure points all the time. Although if I remember correctly Kubatons are illegal in MN


----------



## wolftat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ron, that one looks a little more functional than my version of a defense pen...LOL


----------



## RAdams (Jan 5, 2010)

THAT IS SICK! I like it. See, Now you got the wheels spinning again... good grief. I already can't get to all the ideas i have.


----------



## txbob (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out the pen/kubaton at http://www.rickhindererknives.com/

Note the screw-on cap to protect the pen nib when it's used as a kubaton.

txbob


----------



## RAdams (Jan 6, 2010)

That is pretty slick. I think it will be a while until i try to make anything like that.


----------



## Chief Hill (Jan 6, 2010)

Eh didn't I post something on Tactical pens?  LOL.... Nice job on yours.  I knew someone here could make something like it.


----------



## kroe (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm trying to find a kubotan pen kit. Penn State use to carry them but have since discontinued them.


----------

